# Sources for Purchasing Fresh Hops Cones/Flowers



## kingo102 (12/1/18)

Hi all,

As the thread title - are there any preferred stockists of fresh cones / flowers here in Aus? I'm currently growing some Chinook, however that's taking some time!

Cheers


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (13/1/18)

Are you looking to purchase or sell?

I have contacts for many small farm hop growers throughout Australia so can most likely point you in the right direction of the closest grower for fresh and dry whole cone hops.

If you are looking to sell, try the home brew shops around you locally. There'd most likely be some interest on this forum as well.


----------



## malt junkie (13/1/18)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> Are you looking to purchase or sell?
> 
> I have contacts for many small farm hop growers throughout Australia so can most likely point you in the right direction of the closest grower for fresh and dry whole cone hops.
> 
> If you are looking to sell, try the home brew shops around you locally. There'd most likely be some interest on this forum as well.


Belgrave, there really isn't a resource for this sort of thing here in Oz. Perhaps there should be ?
Quite obviously we're out of season, but I'm sure the lads here would love a dip at your contacts for some fresh flowers of different varieties. Perhaps a thread where they could post whats available might get some interest. End of the day AHB has been here for a good while now and none of these fellow growers have popped up to say they have gear to sell, tis more disheartening than anything else. We are a smaller market But if HDA can run for nearly 2 years without loss, local growers can make $$. And I think this community is all about exactly that.

2c


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (14/1/18)

malt junkie said:


> Belgrave, there really isn't a resource for this sort of thing here in Oz. Perhaps there should be ?
> Quite obviously we're out of season, but I'm sure the lads here would love a dip at your contacts for some fresh flowers of different varieties. Perhaps a thread where they could post whats available might get some interest. End of the day AHB has been here for a good while now and none of these fellow growers have popped up to say they have gear to sell, tis more disheartening than anything else. We are a smaller market But if HDA can run for nearly 2 years without loss, local growers can make $$. And I think this community is all about exactly that.
> 
> 2c


I get it Malt Junkie. There is a small but quickly growing group of Independent hop growers here in Australia. Most of us range from going into third year, to first year trial yards to see what grows best in their region. Hence the reason no one has come forward with gear to sell. I did get some hops out there last year through YOB when he had his hop dealz site going. 

We are slowly getting organised. I'll put this to the group and try and get a list together and post it on AHB. 

This is a labour of love for us. We don't have mechanization. We don't use pesticides, herbicides, fungicides, or use glyphosate to manage issues like many of the commercial growers do. There is no infrastructure in Australia for us as there are only 2 large hop growers here. We hand pick and tend to the fields as if it was a century ago. Hopefully this will all change as we put our buying power together and share equipment that needs to be imported from overseas.


----------



## kingo102 (19/1/18)

100% looking to buy - and as malt junkie rightly states, I'm keen to support local growers / members of this forum. It's a win-win scenario. Very keen for a few contacts there Belgrave! TIA


----------



## Bhundoo (25/1/18)

We are selling wet hops to local south coasters and dried hop flowers around aus.. this year we have. Cascade. Victoria. Pride of ringwood. Columbus. Saaz for kilo orders. All spray free

Pm if you want to know more.


----------

